# Know No Fear Cover Art Up!



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Dan Abnett's upcoming Horus Heresy novel, _Know No Fear_, has just had it's cover art released. Looks pretty cool, If I do say so myself:



http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/Know-no-fear-artwork.html

Discuss.


----------



## Pigasos (Mar 9, 2011)

Such badassery. Roboute Guilliman butchering Word Bearers on the deck of a starship in space without a helmet. Just another Tuesday for a Primarch I suppose.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Gotta be the bloodiest cover Ive ever seen on a BL book, Im a lil confused why is not wering a helmet in space I didn't think even a primarch could do that


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Action seems to be a little confused. What the feck is Guilliman doing? Also, clearly the tabletop practice of removing your helmet for no reason has infected the artists.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

In an old novel, _Eye of Terror_, A Dark Angel was fighting World Eaters on the outside of a ship when he rips the helmet off the World Eater and it continues on fighting, I always thought they could breathe in space due to the black carapace or something.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

It looks awesome!

But it looks way too digitalised. The archways of the Word Bearer's ship look plain and plastic. It reminds me of some software program or another.


----------



## Pigasos (Mar 9, 2011)

Masked Jackal said:


> Action seems to be a little confused. What the feck is Guilliman doing? Also, clearly the tabletop practice of removing your helmet for no reason has infected the artists.


He's punched the Word Bearer's head clean out of his torso. The one that's hovering a little to the left. Also, I don't think it's a big feat for a Primarch to hold his breath or even be totally capable of surviving in a vacuum anyway.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

This has to be one of the best cover arts for the heresy or 40k in general. Also, people who have signed up for the newsletter are supposed to get the first glimpse of Aurelian? I'm so pumped. I do like the direction the cover arts are heading in. Brewtal.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

brianizbrewtal said:


> This has to be one of the best cover arts for the heresy or 40k in general. Also, people who have signed up for the newsletter are supposed to get the first glimpse of Aurelian? I'm so pumped. I do like the direction the cover arts are heading in. Brewtal.


I agree, now they we need some sexyness too


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Roboute is MAAAAAD i would be too in his position!
GO ULTRASMURFS!


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

Ok 1 thing I did not get is his fist,it looks like a really long wrist with some fingers coming out the end. I'm pretty sure the marines all had a certain organ,can't remember which one it was but it could produce a secondary layer of skin so they could survive in a vacuum. All in all it looks totally bad-ass and makes the wait for it that much harder


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Haskanael said:


> Roboute is MAAAAAD i would be too in his position!
> GO ULTRASMURFS!


lol! Shame this is a smurf book i think the title would be better for a Blood Angels or short story book.

Hmmm Roboute MAD ROBOUTE SMASH!!!!!!! After this scene he paints his armor green and joins the Dark Angels.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Where is everyone getting that Guilliman appears on the cover art?

If he is in fact on the cover, then my perception of how he looked like is totally off.

What's the plot of the novel anyways? I can't seem to find any info.



Cowlicker16 said:


> I'm pretty sure the marines all had a certain organ,can't remember which one it was but it could produce a secondary layer of skin so they could survive in a vacuum.


The Mucranoid? Apparently you need to apply/activate it before hand and I don't think one expects to be fighting on the hull of a ship like that.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Masked Jackal said:


> Action seems to be a little confused. What the feck is Guilliman doing?


He punched that mofo's Head OFF his body! Gnarly-ness. I agree the windows are a little plain jane, but the Gore is awesome 

Edit: Didn't see pigasos' reply to masked jackel :/


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Where is everyone getting that Guilliman appears on the cover art?
> 
> If he is in fact on the cover, then my perception of how he looked like is totally off.
> 
> ...


the most discernible character wears twin powerfists! or they disfigured the character..


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Where is everyone getting that Guilliman appears on the cover art?


I thought they would have mentioned it in the blog-post as well, but on their facebook announcement they stated: _"All new Horus Heresy cover art!
Get yourself over to the blog now to see a Word Bearer getting punched in the face by a Primarch."_ 



Malus Darkblade said:


> What's the plot of the novel anyways? I can't seem to find any info.


Calth.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I was hoping for a more believable looking cover. Though quite a nice job it kinda looks cheesy floating around space


----------



## pb100 (Sep 11, 2010)

That's a pretty intense cover!


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I thought they would have mentioned it in the blog-post as well, but on their facebook announcement they stated: _"All new Horus Heresy cover art!
> Get yourself over to the blog now to see a Word Bearer getting punched in the face by a Primarch."_
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks



ckcrawford said:


> I was hoping for a more believable looking cover. Though quite a nice job it kinda looks cheesy floating around space


Yeah looks like Royal Rumble in space. The head decapitation from a punch is just too comical.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Guilliman Wins Fatality


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The full cover art for Know No Fear has been released. Sadly that decapitated helmet is not pictured.



Black Library said:


> Unaware of the wider Heresy and following the Warmaster’s increasingly cryptic orders, Roboute Guilliman returns to Ultramar to muster his Legion for war against the orks massing in the Veridian system. Without warning, their supposed allies in the Word Bearers Legion launch a devastating invasion of Calth, scattering the Ultramarines fleet and slaughtering all who stand in their way. This confirms the worst scenario Guilliman can imagine – Lorgar means to settle their bitter rivalry once and for all. As the traitors summon foul daemonic hosts and all the forces of Chaos, the Ultramarines are drawn into a grim and deadly struggle in which neither side can prevail.


Sounds awesome. The Battle of Calth :biggrin:.


Lord of the Night


----------



## kwak76 (Nov 29, 2010)

Is that really Roberte owning everyone?


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

BTW in space, a normal person can last for about 2 mins (roughly the time it takes to become unconscious from oxygen starvation with empty lungs) YOU DO NOT EXPLODE


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

I really hope this is good, I love Eisenhorn, Ravenor and Gaunts ghosts, but I fucking hated Prospero Burns, it was worse than BFTA.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

As for cover NOT IMPRESSED at all. Too much detail for small book cover.

Otherwise its ok picture.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Roninman said:


> As for cover NOT IMPRESSED at all. Too much detail for small book cover.
> 
> Otherwise its ok picture.


How can you say that?! The more detail the better! Maybe not always, but with an IP like this with not too much video & audio imagery the more detailed their book covers are the better! When The HH came out the first three covers were ok but kind of bland. I guess galaxy in flames was more detailed for obvious reasons, but this is moving the series forward for the better. If you worked for the Black Library you'd want some money coming in and with artwork like that, it's almost definite that that money will be rolling in. Plus, it's Rowboat Girlyman punching the head off a Wordbearer. Brewtal.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Book covers mainly is to attract attention to passerby when looking for books to buy. You almost have to put book against your face to pickout all details on these covers and thats not the point. It works as bigger overall picture and not as book cover. Its nothing like you said. 

Seems everyone always go uuuh aaah when book cover is released. You looking at as picture, not as book cover. Cover is all about putting contrast that some passerby might get get interested and it standsout in shelf. BL covers generally are too cartoony.

Like i said, it works as overall picture but not as cover. Only great thing on cover is the very clear logo of HH and author. That is most striking thing about this cover that first catches peoples eyes.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

And the huge blue dude! Cmon! Regardless of a book cover or not you have to admit that that's pristine HH carnage. While reading that book I'm sure I'll keep looking at the cover for more vivid imagery, as I did with the other books as well. Roubute Gulliman ftw!


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

Bet that ultramarine wishes space marines had Magnagrapples!


----------



## Schmockie (Dec 21, 2010)

Haskanael said:


> the most discernible character wears twin powerfists!


Which he took from a mighty chaos champion....
When is that supposed to happen???

It's a nice picture, though fighting in space without a helmet is a bit off. I'm sure the poster will sell very well. HH covers almost all are to detailed for a simple book cover but most of them turn out to be really good posters.

Also keep in mind that pretty often the depicted scene on the cover does not happen in the book itself (see BftA, FotE).


----------



## Alvarius (May 10, 2011)

The problem I have with the picture is that such a blow to a helmet would have been visible. If you look at the helmet, it looks like new ... In this case, half of the helmet would be crushed.

Otherwise a very nice illustration.


----------



## jasonpittman (May 17, 2010)

It looks good but the cover for Prospero Burns looked good so I'm not as excited about this as I am about the new Graham McNeil HH novel. 

As a previous poster said the cover art may have nothing to do with the story.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

It looks like a Apotechary is the unlucky bastard as he got vials around his waist. I can agree with both previous sides. I love the cover as a picture. But as a cover it was too much to take in on first approach and I had to check in detail many times over to see what the hell is going on.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

That’s a step back I think, to random and the art style is not working. Don’t tell me that a Primarch in space not wearing a helmet bunching a Word Bearer is not random as fuck, because I wont believe you. 

I have doubts about this. Abnett cannot get away with having the story told by human characters, and the Ultras seem really out of his comfort zone. PB was a good as a book, but not as a HH book, and this could very well end up like that.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

I rather liked Prospero Burns, but he couldn't do any worse than Battle for the Abyss ... I forced myself to read that.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

It's possible that the hull is leaking atmosphere, which is being held close by the void shields; or, maybe Guilliman has some sort of forcefield around the top of his armour? I must say, whilst this cover kicks many, many arses (possibly all of them; but there's bound to be others in the future of the HH series, so let's not get too hasty!), I didn't picture Guilliman looking like that.
In HH:CV, there is a picture of a high ranking Captain, who has grey hair and a properly stern look, that always had me thinking that Guilliman looked like that, much like how Horus features were replicated in some of his Legion.
If any book is going to showcase RG's badassery, it's this one. I look forward to every HH book, but the ones that promise a look at things we know nothing of (Vulkan, GC/Heresy-era UM, Lorgar's turning etc) really have an extra spice!

GFP


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Space marines and Primarchs can still "breathe" in the void of space.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Amazing cover art and Dan Abnett?! I am so going to buy this one.


----------



## tabbytomo (Aug 12, 2008)

one of the most amazing covers i've ever seen, that being said, the artwork for most of the new books is stunning, look at void stalker and the iron warriors omnibus...i mean...wkeopdfjwofjssdf (sound of pure excitement).


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

tabbytomo said:


> one of the most amazing covers i've ever seen, that being said, the artwork for most of the new books is stunning, look at void stalker and the iron warriors omnibus...i mean...wkeopdfjwofjssdf (sound of pure excitement).


I can understand why people say amazing cover this and that. Cover and picture are totally 2 different things. Cover needs to be something that makes people to pick book to their hands from the shelves and not this total mess of cover like this one here. People are dropping their pants here too easily without thinking. 

You MIGHT like picture, but is it really good choice for cover? No no no. Heresy book covers are part of 1 big picture cut almost in half and slammed on top of book. Usually lack of contrast and too much things going on. Just look at recent Iron Warriors and especially Knights of Blazing sun covers, those are real covers.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Doelago said:


> Amazing cover art and Dan Abnett?! I am so going to buy this one.


I dunno, slightly concerned it's going to involve loads of humans.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I think Abnett said in a interview that many fans were disappointed due to what happened in PB so this will be a pure bolter porn book from Astartes perspective.  His own words kinda.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I dunno, slightly concerned it's going to involve loads of humans.


You dislike humans?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Doelago said:


> You dislike humans?


When the book is called Prospero's Burns and all I'm reading is about a human's dream come true, then yeah.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> When the book is called Prospero's Burns and all I'm reading is about a human's dream come true, then yeah.


At times, I personally prefer to read stuff from a human perspective.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Boom. Ultrasmurf headshot! (Never happens in reality, this is purely fanboyism  )


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Doelago said:


> At times, I personally prefer to read stuff from a human perspective.


As do I, but not when the book is meant to be looking at the other side of the conflict and instead I'm reading about a minor plot involved in the greater battle.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> As do I, but not when the book is meant to be looking at the other side of the conflict and instead I'm reading about a minor plot involved in the greater battle.


But unlike you, I enjoy the minor plots and all the damn side stories.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Doelago said:


> But unlike you, I enjoy the minor plots and all the damn side stories.


I don't mind minor plots, but not at the expense of the main story


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Doelago said:


> At times, I personally prefer to read stuff from a human perspective.


I'm never going to call you a ****** again :grin:

A human's perspective emphasises the granduer and post-human nature of an Astartes. IMO. 

I like Prospero Burns, good literature. Bad titling aye.

Plus I did want some more slaughter for a 460 page read.


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

I think all of the books need some human perspective. I mean sure I can't see a lot of humans involved in Calth but I could be wrong and they do give a unique view on what it is like going up against these Gods of war. 

Prospero burns I think was told fantastically cause we already had an awesomely described battle scene from 1K Sons and we didn't need the same exact thing being retold;instead we get a huge overall plot changer that put everything into a whole new light. Same could have been said for Legion, I can not think of any other good way to have told that story but show us that entire wars will be fought by humans who didn't even know they were being aided by the Alpha Legion.

So now if he writes this the same way Guillimans wiper or something he always delivers something that really makes you think more of the bigger picture;there really isn't much he can do to ruin the Battle the Calth for everyone


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

While SM can survive space I do not see the Primarch that wrote the rule book of tactics and whatnot being one of those 'raaarhh my nuts are so massive I don't bother with a helmet!!' types.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

this is before he wrote the codex, maybe he learned to tame the beast within after this battle? :grin:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I read somewhere he was working on the codex during the Heresy, though, and he was always a tactical genius anyway .


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Cowlicker16 said:


> I mean sure I can't see a lot of humans involved in Calth


There were almost certainly many more humans involved than Astartes.



Bane_of_Kings said:


> I read somewhere he was working on the codex during the Heresy, though, and he was always a tactical genius anyway .


_Rules of Engagement_ tells us that he began compiling and field testing the Codex during the Heresy, although that is indeed set post-Calth IIRC.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Ah cool, thanks for clearing that up, CotE.


----------

